# Tortoise passing rock-like urates???



## FlatStanley (Sep 14, 2013)

So my pancake was soaking like he does everyday and everything was normal until he passed what appeared to be a white stone the size of a small pea. At first I thought he swallowed a rock but then I realized that he is currently using the Zoomed Reptile Carpet so there are no rocks to chew on. I looked at the stone and noticed that I could crush it with force into fine grains. That's when I knew it was either very hard urates or calcium. I usually sprinkle very small amounts of reptile calcium + D3 on the food every Monday and sprinkle reptile vitamins on food the first of every month. He also goes outside for 1 hour everyday. Can someone give me their opinion on what was passed and how to prevent it from happening again. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## TommyZ (Sep 14, 2013)

From what ive read on the forum, if hes getting sun/uv, you shouldnt use the D3 in the calcium. Also, what does he eat? I think things like too much spinach and kale are not advised. One of the pros will be along shortly for sure to give you better advice. Im sure you will be asked for a pic of it too, if your able to provide one that will help alot.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## peasinapod (Sep 14, 2013)

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-5847.html

Here a thread about bladder stones, that's what I'm guessing it could be. Has your tortoise been drinking a lot in the past few days? That can sometimes be a sign. I'm not very experienced, hopefully someone will chime in soon, but if it is bladder stones a vet visit is in order to take x-rays.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Sep 14, 2013)

My thoughts:

Using the reptile carpet for a tortoise sounds like a very dry environment. If a tortoise is not properly hydrated, I could easily believe it would pass a stone like urate.

Is using dirt or soil as a substrate not an option?

In addition to soaks and water available 24/7, I like a substrate that can hold moisture to further help keep them hydrated.

Sent from my TFOapp


----------



## wellington (Sep 14, 2013)

I agree with Team Gomberg. I would give him a much better substrate and would soak him every day for about a week. Urates are normal, however they should not be hard stone like. I would also stop the D3 as suggested.


----------



## mainey34 (Sep 14, 2013)

My guess would be that he is dehydrated. I would offer water, and soak more often. D3 is not necessary if you are providing natural sunlight. Do you also have indoor lighting?


----------

